# Bí quyết giúp trẻ cái nghiện game thành công



## Thuyanh5499 (23/1/22)

Ngày 18-6-2019, Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới (WHO) công nhận chứng nghiện trò chơi điện tử là một bệnh lý trong danh sách phân loại bệnh quốc tế (ICD).
Theo WHO, nghiện game là một bệnh tâm thần. Trong nhiều năm qua, nghiện game và những hệ quả do nghiện game gây ra là vấn đề xã hội nhức nhối ở Việt Nam.
Những người nghiện game, đặc biệt là giới trẻ, có thể bị suy giảm sức khỏe thể chất và tâm lý, xao nhãng học hành, công việc, xa rời các quan hệ gia đình, xã hội, thậm chí có những hành vi vi phạm pháp luật. Nhiều sự việc đau lòng xuất phát từ nghiện game đã xảy ra. Ngay đầu tháng 6 vừa qua, nam sinh lớp 11 tại huyện Quỳnh Lưu, tỉnh Nghệ An, giấu bé trai 5 tuổi dẫn đến cái chết thương tâm là do “làm theo game”. Hay câu chuyện đau lòng về một sản phụ và con đột tử ở phòng sinh trong khi chồng không hay biết vì mải chơi game khiến chúng ta cần suy ngẫm nhiều hơn về vấn đề này.



​
Cho đến nay, các giải pháp cho vấn đề nghiện game chủ yếu được đưa ra khi sự việc đã rồi. Các gia đình thường bàng hoàng khi biết con mình nghiện game và có những hành vi sai lệch do việc nghiện game gây ra. Trong khi các giải pháp mang tính phòng ngừa tình trạng nghiện game lại chưa được chú trọng.
Các chủ thể từ gia đình, nhà trường, các tổ chức cộng đồng cho đến hệ thống pháp luật cần làm tốt chức năng, vai trò của mình để việc chơi game là lành mạnh, tránh rơi vào tình trạng nghiện game và thực hiện những hành vi sai trái do nghiện game gây ra.
Bố mẹ cần giám sát trẻ thường xuyên để phát hiện những vấn đề bất thường, định hướng trẻ sử dụng game một cách phù hợp, có thời gian biểu rõ ràng.
Gia đình cũng cần giải thích cho trẻ về những tác hại của việc nghiện game, dành nhiều thời gian quan tâm, chia sẻ, khuyến khích con mình tham gia các loại hình giải trí mang tính cộng đồng như thể thao, hoạt động thiện nguyện, bảo vệ môi trường, nâng cao sức khỏe cộng đồng.
Trường học cũng đóng vai trò hết sức quan trọng trong việc phòng ngừa nghiện game và hỗ trợ những học sinh nghiện game. Nhà trường nên tổ chức các hoạt động ngoại khóa lành mạnh, bổ ích và tăng cường công tác quản lý, giáo dục, tuyên truyền về những mặt tốt, xấu của chơi game. Các cơ sở giáo dục cũng có thể phối hợp để tổ chức các trại hè, các học kỳ đội để các em có nhiều lựa chọn phát triển thể chất, nhân cách ứng xử thay vì chỉ đắm mình vào máy tính, internet, game online.
Hiểu được nỗi lo lắng của các bậc phụ huynh, VAPU ra đời từ năm 2011 đã là công cụ đồng hành giúp hàng trăm nghìn bậc phụ huynh, giáo viên và nhà trường bảo vệ con cái tốt hơn trên môi trường mạng. 
Với hơn 10 năm phát triển và nâng cấp, cơ sở dữ liệu web đen của VAPU có hơn 20.000 web đen bị chặn, đảm bảo 99% web đen bị chặn khi truy cập Internet.



​
*Chức năng của Phần mềm VAPU*
✔ Chặn hơn 20.000 web đen, web sex 
✔ Chặn hơn 5000 Game Online 
✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
✔ Cài đặt khung giờ con được truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet
✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi báo cáo qua email cho bố mẹ hàng ngày
✔ Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của máy chủ
✔ Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website
✔ Và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác
>> Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
  Liên hệ :
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
  Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online


----------

